# Soul Drinkers - Army Painting Challenge 2012



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's my Plog for the 2012 Army Painting Challenge. There'll normally be a link to the related blog post for each post - because that's how I roll - where there'll be more pictures, information etc. Anyway, that's enough text for now: onto the WIP pictures:

I'll be putting links to each finished unit here, or the latest WIP for that unit, so that I can keep the thread more organised.

March Finished: 


April Finished:


May Finished:



Also, I have an Imperial Fists (and Hive Fleet Kraken) plog *here* for those interested.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*March - Part One*

Here's my WIP for March










Blog Link: http://chrisgomwfb40khobbyblog.blogspot.com/2012/03/soul-drinkers-army-painting-challenge.html
You can see individual pictures of each Marine in the link, as well as the name for each.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

nice freehand on the banner, hopefully you can get it to look like the chalice on your sig picture.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Are these Night Lords? Because they seem to like hanging out in the dark. Lol

More light so that I may view your minis, please!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The purple appears smooth and tidy so far, so an excellent beginning.

Whilst DK has an unfortunate tendency toward humour, some brighter lit pictures would be great so the detail is clearer.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I will follow this project. And I know what a problem cameras can be so I hope it will turn out better in the future.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with Dave's sentiments on the purple, but some better lit photos would be nice.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments - I have nearly finished painting these Marines (I think) so will try and get some more pictures (hopefully with better lighting) up soon. Lighting has always been an issue, as it's either too bright (especially in Summer) or too dark (especially in Winter), which isn't helped by the current grey skies. Although I will try and get finished pictures at the weekend, as there is normally sunlight at some point during the day, WIP pictures will normally be worse, as the lighting won't be as great.

I'm also going to be working on some houserules, which I will post in my blog


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

I hope these pictures are better 
The Marines are finished apart from a few touch ups


















Blog Link: http://chrisgomwfb40khobbyblog.blogspot.com/2012/03/soul-drinkers-army-painting-challenge_10.html
You can see individual pictures of each Marine in the link, as well as the name for each.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I've never understood why people use sunlight for photography. Get two or three lamps, point them at your minis, take a picture.

They look pretty nice though. Purple is a fun color to work with.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Youve done a great job with the horns. My horns always looks too messy when painting.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

DeathKlokk said:


> I've never understood why people use sunlight for photography. Get two or three lamps, point them at your minis, take a picture.
> 
> They look pretty nice though. Purple is a fun color to work with.


Thanks, as for using sunlight, I only have enough space for 1 lamp on my desk (where I take my pictures), and even if I did have more space, I only have 1 lamp anyone.



forkmaster said:


> Youve done a great job with the horns. My horns always looks too messy when painting.


Thanks, I think I could have done a better job with them though - I used my Mumak as inspiration for the horns


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice even painting on the purple... and I really like the freehand challice on the backpack....

+ rep

Also, one good thing you're doing that took me forever to figure out is in putting a solid background behind the guys before you shoot the pic.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They look very good. I like the use of the SW sword. You got the runes glowing nicely. Congrats on getting your first entry in the painting challenge completed. Just 9 to go.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

For those of you interested, here's a guide on how to paint the chalices I (it's really simple to do):
- Paint a T shape onto the area, the top of the T is the top of the chalice, the line is a guide.
- Paint a semi circle onto the T, starting from the ends of the top, going to about halfway down the middle line
- Fill in the gaps in the semi circle and T
- Paint a straight line across the bottom of the T
- Paint around the edge of the Chalice with Chaos Black



CLT40k said:


> Nice even painting on the purple... and I really like the freehand challice on the backpack....
> 
> + rep
> 
> Also, one good thing you're doing that took me forever to figure out is in putting a solid background behind the guys before you shoot the pic.


Thanks :biggrin: the Chalices are really simple to do (explained above)



Khorne's Fist said:


> They look very good. I like the use of the SW sword. You got the runes glowing nicely. Congrats on getting your first entry in the painting challenge completed. Just 9 to go.


Thank you, I'm just hoping I don't get distracted too much before I get to the end, I find it hard to stay focused on one project for too long (hence many uncompleted armies) so this will (should!) be the motivation I need - good luck with your own army!

Thanks for the rep and comments


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

Like the feel, im going to do up some soul drinkers at some point, but ill be doing them after the gene seed cleansing, so no mutations outside of the ones that are present on the main chars


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Soul drinkers for the win. Reading the omnibus again at the moment so this struck a chord. Nice work so far. I assume you will be doing a sarpedon model? Looking forward to more.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Go go space marine heretics that don't think they are heretics!! I love the Soul Drinkers story, it is the perfect WH40K theme, dark dismal with a small bit of hope in the middle.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Imp Blackheart said:


> Like the feel, im going to do up some soul drinkers at some point, but ill be doing them after the gene seed cleansing, so no mutations outside of the ones that are present on the main chars


Thank you - I'm not sure if I'll have mutations or not, but I look forwards to yours



shaantitus said:


> Soul drinkers for the win. Reading the omnibus again at the moment so this struck a chord. Nice work so far. I assume you will be doing a sarpedon model? Looking forward to more.


Thanks, I'm not sure if I'll be doing a Sarpedon model yet, if I do I'll probably use the Daemon Prince/Mephiston Profile. I'll definitely have Tellos though, and his Assault/Berserker Squad



jaysen said:


> Go go space marine heretics that don't think they are heretics!! I love the Soul Drinkers story, it is the perfect WH40K theme, dark dismal with a small bit of hope in the middle.


Haha indeed, their future is bleak, hopefully mine won't all die in battle


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice start to an army. Purples look good, and the gold goes great with the purple.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

KjellThorngaard said:


> Nice start to an army. Purples look good, and the gold goes great with the purple.


Thanks , I've still got the rest of the army to build


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*April - Part One*

So here's the unit I'm going to be painting this month










Names & and a bigger picture available on my blog:
http://chrisgomwfb40khobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/soul-drinkers-army-painting-challenge.html


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

And they're done, with lots of blood to show they've been converted to Khorne (but only on the side facing forwards to show their fearless/berserk/reckless nature), the gold is a bit messy (used the wrong brush) but other than that I'm happy with them - I will try and update the photos when I have decent batteries, they make it impossible to get a good picture:


















Here's the blog link, where there are more shots of individual marines, and a couple of shots of both units: http://chrisgomwfb40khobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/soul-drinkers-army-painting-challenge_06.html

Next month, I'm thinking either a HQ or a vehicle


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll be working on at least one of my scratch built Librarians this month:










Added a banner to the built librarian, and built the second one since this photo was taken. Slowly assembling the rest of my squads so I can use them in battle.


Blog link: http://chrisgomwfb40khobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/soul-drinkers-army-painting-challenge.html

Also, I have an Imperial Fists (and Hive Fleet Kraken) plog *here* for those interested.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Finished my Librarian for this month, may paint the other but not sure yet:











In battle with a zoanthrope:









More pics on the blog :
http://chrisgomwfb40khobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/psychic-duel-soul-drinkers-librarian.html


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

shoulda given him a hammer... STOP!


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

:laugh: not a bad idea, but I like the sword too much. Maybe I'll have to convert another Librarian...


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*June Part One*

Well here's my entry for June - apologies for the bad picture, I had to resort to using my bad camera.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*June Part Two*

I changed my entry for this month, to a Scout squad:

Squad Pic:









I use this guy as the Sergeant:









You can see the camo cloaks and a larger version of the first pic here:
*http://chrisgomwfb40khobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/soul-drinkers-army-painting-challenge_24.html*


----------

